
Show HN: Best practices for building Serverless apps - jayair
Hi all, I&#x27;m one of the authors of Serverless-Stack.com — an open source guide to building full-stack apps with AWS Lambda and React. Since it&#x27;s launch in 2017, it&#x27;s become one of the most widely read guides for building Serverless apps.<p>Today we are adding a new section to the guide that walks you through the best practices of building large Serverless applications. It tries to address some of the most common questions that teams have:<p>- How should my project be structured when I have dozens of interdependent services?
- How should I manage my environments?
- What are the best practice for storing secrets?
- How do I make sure my production environments are completely secure?
- What does the workflow look like for the developers on my team?
- How do I debug large Serverless applications?<p>The guide is very comprehensive and we go through it step-by-step:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;serverless-stack.com&#x2F;chapters&#x2F;best-practices-for-building-serverless-apps.html<p>I hope you find it helpful and let me know if there is something else we should cover.
======
jayair
Clickable link: [https://serverless-stack.com/chapters/best-practices-for-
bui...](https://serverless-stack.com/chapters/best-practices-for-building-
serverless-apps.html)

------
the_resistence
You guys are awesome. Thanks for this extraordinary resource for the community
of students getting up the curve.

